# Believe it or not: Diet coke can kill sperms!



## Gigacore (Oct 4, 2008)

> Studies that suggested sodas such as Coke and Pepsi kill sperms and exotic lap dancers make more money when they are at peak fertility have been awarded the 2008 Ig Nobel prize.
> 
> In 1980s, when researcher Deborah Anderson of Harvard Medical School's birth- control laboratory discovered that "Coca Cola douches" were being used as a type of contraception at the all-girl Catholic boarding school she had attended in Puerto Rico, she decided to test it.
> 
> For the study, Anderson, medical student Sharee Umpierre and gynaecologist, Joe Hill mixed four different types of Coke with sperm in test tubes.



More...


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2008)

Is it only Diet Coke or normal coke too? I got more aerated drink in me than blood itself.


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2008)

^^Lagta hai tu kabhi baap nahi ban payega??


----------



## hullap (Oct 4, 2008)

Wine, Coffee, Nuts and Beer linked with male infertility


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 4, 2008)

iMav said:


> Is it only Diet Coke or normal coke too? I got more aerated drink in me than blood itself.


Good luck for your endeavours


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2008)

Man! I gotta stop then.


----------



## eggman (Oct 4, 2008)

Either you stop them or _it_ will be stopped!!!


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 4, 2008)

I literally bathe myself in coke..  Nooooo!!!


----------



## karnivore (Oct 4, 2008)

@imav & @iron

Relax. This study says that the other study (the one that says coke results in spermicide) is not too accurate. And this one also got the IgNobel prize this year.

So does this study.

However, avoid coke and pepsi.


----------



## iMav (Oct 4, 2008)

It's difficult.


----------



## ico (Oct 4, 2008)

Hahahahah, I seriously hate these Coke/Pepsi and that stupid Maggi too.....I rarely drink soft drinks and eat Maggi


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 4, 2008)

Rats 
I practically thrive on coke 
Now I have to break the habit


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

I think I need to switch to Maazaa (it's too sweet) or Ice Tea (not easily available).


----------



## x3060 (Oct 5, 2008)

me too, got to switch


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2008)

lolz


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 5, 2008)

i'm not gonna quit...


----------



## Pat (Oct 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> I think I need to switch to Maazaa (it's too sweet) or Ice Tea (not easily available).



Switch to Aarey Energee and Masala Doodh 
I absolutely love them.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2008)

New contraceptive discovered ?


----------



## iMav (Oct 5, 2008)

Pat said:


> Switch to Aarey Energee and Masala Doodh
> I absolutely love them.


Arre Energy totally rox. But it's not as readily available now. The no. of Arey stalls has decreased and very hard to find.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 5, 2008)

I should drink more then..


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2008)

Switch to healthy alternatives appy and tropicana juices.

For the coke and pepsi maniacs who have been shocked by this thread, eat black pepper


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't believe it. People have been drinking it since ages.


----------



## ico (Oct 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> New contraceptive discovered ?


----------



## iinfi (Oct 5, 2008)

i wonder whether it causes infertility.
i think it will kill sperms only if you pour it over your *i*k before starting to ***k. so u wont need *****ms.
thats it!!


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 5, 2008)

Will it be the end of condoms..?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> I should drink more then..


By any chance does your window overlook a swimming pool?


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ ROFLMAO..  

So is beer safer than coke?


----------



## i_am_crack (Oct 6, 2008)

From Beer..You got only Beer Belly
Coke/Pepesi..Can clean up your pockets and Germs in u r tummy and sperms in u r mini bag

eBRo


----------



## krazzy (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL! Diet Coke: A spermicide. pwns you from spwning.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 6, 2008)

Tropicana for me.Hate this aerated sh!t.Pepsi smells and tastes worse than it did earlier.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

Dont drink Coke/Pepsi

Drink Sugrcane Juice....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2008)

ax3 said:


> wow ... sounds shocking ......
> 
> +1 .... 2 Aarey Energee, Masala Doodh & Sugrcane Juice ....


 
forgot 2 mention cucumber juice also


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

My choice is butter milk, sugarcane juice and tender coconut... I drink any one of em daily....


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

krazzy said:


> LOL! Diet Coke: A spermicide. pwns you from spwning.


iSpawn


----------



## roshan1236a (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah!! these researchers will write anything...no brains at all..they only write these kind of articles to get more attention's towards them nobody has any proof and even coke has their own LAb where evrything are been tested no such symptoms at al...Coke is safe..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 6, 2008)

roshan1236a said:


> Ah!! these researchers will write anything...no brains at all..they only write these kind of articles to get more attention's towards them nobody has any proof and even coke has their own LAb where evrything are been tested no such symptoms at al...Coke is safe..


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2008)

ax3 said:


> wow ... sounds shocking ......
> 
> +1 .... 2 Aarey Energee, Masala Doodh & Sugrcane Juice ....



Additions :
1) Kokam serbet
2) Lime juice


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 6, 2008)

Due to concerns about my weightD), I have stopped all these about a month ago. Now, i find myself running away from 'limbu sharbat' also. Also, I have only half-a-cup of tea and skip my noon meal. Lets hope I slim down 

I am even thinking of cutting down sugar from my tea/coffee.


----------



## slugger (Oct 6, 2008)

*Aphrodisiac foods and herbs*


----------



## iMav (Oct 6, 2008)

The simple problem is that juices etc. are not easily available and all this Tropicana, Appy and Mazaa etc. are boring to drink again and again. No matter how crap they might be, the truth is that when you're having a pav bhajji or Pizza, it's Coke/Pepsi that add to the fun.


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

so listen to the taste then, life is too short to suffer in bursts


----------



## mediator (Oct 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> *The simple problem is that juices etc. are not easily available* and all this Tropicana, Appy and Mazaa etc. are boring to drink again and again. No matter how crap they might be, the truth is that when you're having a pav bhajji or Pizza, it's Coke/Pepsi that add to the fun.


Its pretty simple. Hire some servant for 300 or 400 bucks who can come everyday for 15 minutes & serve you nice 2-3 litres of "Nimbu Paani" that can last the whole day. The amount spent, it seems, is lesser than or equivalent to that spent on coke/pepsi considering u consume 1 bottle(Rs.25) everyday. I dunno bt Mumbai, but Delhi has whole lotta Juice shops everywhere. Its a real life saver & savour. Besides I disagree, the pav bhaji/coke combo can never match pavbhajji-juice combo! You can easily fill urself with 1 litre of juice without belching.

Neways, u have whole lotta other varieties. Milk+chocolate/butterscotch/strawberry/thandai/badaam (GopalJi flavours), roohafsa (specially at night) etc etc what not! A glass of juice before and chocolate shake after some sports or gym. Thats life!


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

I dig for Jaljira and my good old Kaanji.... mmm simply love them


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 7, 2008)

oh man... i consume atleast one bottle of either Diet Coke or Appy Fizz everyday!!  need to switch...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2008)

^ I don't think Appy fizz should do any harm. It's just a apple juice along with soda, same like lemon soda. 

Besides I hardly believe in this crap finding. If it was true then it would have affected a long time back.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 7, 2008)

^read the fine print of every beverage: It says "Contains no fruit juice. Contains added flavours and preservatives."


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^lolz
I drink water only 
sometimes neembu paani

I dont like appy, anyday an apple is better than appy (I have tasted apples to crazyness while i was in J&K)


----------



## sam9s (Oct 7, 2008)

yes ofcourse coke would kill sperm.....you take a sperm sample and pore coke/pepsi on it and that would kill them.....the initiall quote also says the same......report sounds correct...........who says "*Drinking* coke/pepsi would kill the sperm plant in you itself and make you impotent.........all you guys are hysterically discuessing what you drink and what you should not..... (even me )


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

one of my friend used to remove rust using soda water, good for drinking and cleaning too


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Even heard that synthetic drinks like Rasna can be used to clean aluminium utensils, floors etc. 
Cheap and effective !!!


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 7, 2008)

Why are all of you worried..you're the sperms that won


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^getting philosophical...oh


----------



## krazzy (Oct 7, 2008)

Partymonger said:


> Why are all of you worried..you're the sperms that won



LOL! They are not worried about themselves. They know they won. They are worrying about future sperm competitions.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2008)

Here :



> I want to thank all my friends and other unknown people who have
> forwarded chain letters to me in 2008.
> 
> Because of your kindness:
> ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

sh1t....damn!......I drink a lot of this stuff too......guess I need to switch to beer .


----------



## sam9s (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> sh1t....damn!......I drink a lot of this stuff too......guess I need to switch to beer .



What do YOU care for......you would'nt have even started Mas*****ting....   (Chill again)


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

sam9s said:


> What do YOU care for......you would'nt have even started Mas*****ting....   (Chill again)



What is Mas*****ting ?? I dont even know what it is so I wont be offended by it .


----------



## sam9s (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> What is Mas*****ting ?? I dont even know what it is so I wont be offended by it .



lol..... forget it.... ~censored~ anyway the remark did not mean to offend you.......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> sh1t....damn!......I drink a lot of this stuff too......guess I need to switch to beer .



You're safe... for now!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> What is Mas*****ting ?? I dont even know what it is so I wont be offended by it .


For a 13 year old who listens to Death Metal and stuff, your not too mature yet


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> For a 13 year old who listens to Death Metal and stuff, your not too mature yet



Mental development may have no age barriers, but physical development does!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh..i thought this thread wud have bcome old...but its getting refreshed day-by-day
hmmm..may be the title is eye-catching


----------



## slugger (Oct 8, 2008)

semen without sperm = sex w/o condom


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao..... this is getting more 'adult' .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

ADULT ADULT....

pharak kya hai..bahar mein toh 15 y.o. r getting engaged in what an avg 22 yr indian does


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> lmao..... this is getting more 'adult' .



And all the kiddies seem to be enjoying it...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 8, 2008)

ya .


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 8, 2008)

Enough!


----------

